# Politesse



## ElisabethSom (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
Comment vous positionnez vous face à la politesse ?
J'ai un petit de 2 ans et demi qui ne répond jamais à mes bonjour !
J'ai bataillé pendant 1 an avec sa grande soeur de 5 ans qui arrivait le matin ou que je recuperai à l'école,  jamais bonjour et pourtant les pe sont polis !
Ce petit, je me mets à sa hauteur, je dis bonjour,  il ne répond pas, et maintenant fait même non avec la tête.
Il parle très bien,  est tout sauf timide, arrive limite en terrain conquis,  et là même si j'ai conscience qu'il est petit, ça m'exaspere.
Ni merci, si s'il te plait, donc ça c'est réglé,  je ne lui donne rien tant qu'il ne dit pas les mots magiques et là miracle, je n'ai rien besoin de dire, si je garde en main le jouet réclamé ou le gâteau, etc,  il dit de suite merci, donc il connaît les règles, mais y a aucun réflexe.
Je l'ai en accueil depuis 2 ans, 46h par semaine,  je passe mon temps à dire merci, s'ilte plait, comme vous toutes car c'est naturel, mais rien...


----------



## Caro35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Tu peux regarder le post intitulé « La politesse » d’il y a quelques jours, tu y trouveras des avis


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Et bien je suis ENTIèREMENT d'accord avec vous ... je ne lâche pas un jouet ou autre tant que le merci n'est pas là surtout pour un enfant de cet âge là et qui parle en plus parfaitement ... ici c'est aussi les mots magiques qui s'acquièrent à force de répéter et de le faire moi-même ... est-ce que les parents sont à fond là-dessus chez eux ou pas ??? il faudrait le savoir ... maintenant si je comprends bien il va rentrer à l'école en sept 23 ? alors continuez à tenir les choses pour qu'ils dise merci (apparemment il a compris et le fait) et si il demande quelque chose sans dire STP et bien pareil vous l'ignorez et c'est tout ! pour moi c'est la base maintenant on a déjà eu un post là-dessus et certaines pensent autrement que nous ...


----------



## Lijana (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Ne vous inquiétez pas et ne desesperez pas. 
Ne l’obligiez pas à vous dire bonjour, mais continuez à bien le dire vous, sans lui demander de répéter la formule. 

Vous allez voir un jour il finira pour vous dire bonjour le premier 

Su les parents sont bien polis, il finira pour imiter les bonnes manières.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Décembre 2022)

J ai un loulou de 2 an et demi qui ne voulais absolument pas dire pardon ni bon appétit  idem chez ses parents et du jour au lendemain ils les a dit
Je pense que le bonjour de votre loulou finira par venir


----------



## Lijana (9 Décembre 2022)

Sandrine, il paraît que dire bon appétit ne pas du tout poli.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Décembre 2022)

Et pour qu'elle raison dire bon appétit serait mal poli ?


----------



## Lijana (9 Décembre 2022)

Voici en pj une des explications


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Décembre 2022)

Ça revient à dire bonne digestion ou beau caca. Ce qui n'est pas glamour. Tout comme le comment ça va qui veut dire comment va votre transit, comment sont vos selles.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Décembre 2022)

Beau caca 🤣🤣🤣 rien que pour ça je continuerais a le dire 🤣🤣


----------



## Marine35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j’en ai qui ne dit jamais bonjour. Moi je lui dit et je n’insiste pas. Merci et pardon il le dit très bien sans avoir à demander systématiquement. Stp c’est un peu plus compliqué. Par contre j’ai une famille où l’enfant arrive après et eux ils lui disent bonjour et attendent qu’il réponde. Ils vont insister jusqu’à ce qu’ils aient leur bonjour. Quand il croise mon conjoint dans la journée spontanément il va lui dire « salut »


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Ben peut être que pour lui ce n'est pas un bon jour?! ...


----------



## violetta (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Mais aucune d'entre vous n'a eu un enfant qui refusait de dire de bonjour???
Il faut aussi respecter les personnalités de chacun, c'est parfois un problème de timidité. 
J'ai eu ma fille comme cela et pourtant je peux vous dire que je suis très à cheval sur la politesse, les mots magiques.
J'insiste un peu avec mes petits accueillis,  mais si il y a refus, si l'enfant se renferme je propose à  la place, un petit geste de la main, un sourire.
Qu'est ce que j'ai pu embêter ma fille avec ça quand elle était petite, j'étais mal à l'aise. ...
Après,  si les parents sont impolis, c'est un autre problème.


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Bonjour.
> Mais aucune d'entre vous n'a eu un enfant qui refusait de dire de bonjour???
> Il faut aussi respecter les personnalités de chacun, c'est parfois un problème de timidité.
> J'ai eu ma fille comme cela et pourtant je peux vous dire que je suis très à cheval sur la politesse, les mots magiques.
> ...


MOI !!! ma fille, elle a les symptômes d'un mutisme sélectif en gros elle n'arrive pas a parler aux inconnus et même parfois aux connus si ils ne font pas parti de la sphère familiale... perso je ne force pas..

mais je pense que là on est pas dans une pathologie.. juste d'un gamin qui a compris le moyen de faire tourner en bourrique en appuyant sur un sujet sensible... tout comme certains font avec les repas 
donc perso je n'insiste pas, je ne relève pas (c'est ce qu'on nous dit de faire avec les repas non ? ) ce n'est pas MON enfant donc si ses parents se fichent d'avoir un enfant "malpoli" j'ai envie de dire "c'est pas mon problème"...


----------



## ElisabethSom (9 Décembre 2022)

Il n'est absolument pas timide, d'où mon agacement 😁


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

ElisabethSom a dit: 


> Il n'est absolument pas timide, d'où mon agacement 😁


pourquoi ça t'agace? ce n'est pas ton enfant....
lui, il voit bien que ça t'énerves et que tu en fais un enjeu.... toi, tu t'agaces et lui il s'en amuse.... lâcher l'affaire et rester zen et détachée... c'est bien aussi


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Il est evident que cet enfant a trouvé un jeu super amusant et qui lui permet en prime d'affirmer qu'il est une personne à part entière qui décide s'il ouvre la bouche ou pas. Tu l'as compris, plus tu montreras que ça t'enerve et plus ça renforcera son envie d'être taiseux.

Tu as 2 solutions:

1) tu lui démontre qu'il n'a pas le choix en etant encore plus jusqueboutiste que lui, comme avec les gateaux? Ce serait quoi? "Tu ne rentres pas chez moi tant que tu n'as pas dit bonjour?" Pas sur qu'à cette guerre des nerfs tu gagnes, si?

2) tu affiche un sourire franc, continues de lui dire bonjour, va jusqu'à lui dire combien tu as du plaisir à lui dire bonjour et qu'il a le droit lui de ne pas te le dire que ce n'est pas important puis tu t'adresse au copain, même si c'est un bébé qui ne fait que babiller, à qui tu dis bonjour et t'exclame avec ravissement "oh comme c'est gentil, tu veux me dire bonjour? Moi aussi je suis contente de te voir. Allons tous jouer ensemble"

Plus jeune j'étais plutôt sur le 1) mais à présent je suis pour le 2) ;-) De plus je m'évite des ulcères inutiles


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Oui Kikine exact bien sûr que ce ne sont pas nos enfants mais pour moi çà fait partie de ce que j'ai à lui enseigner à mon niveau d'ass mat ... maintenant si ses parents s'en moquent qu'ils restent plus tard avec un gamin mal poli mais moi j'aurais fait mon travail comme elisabeth ... parce que oui pour moi les mots "magiques" font partie de ce que j'ai à coeur de réussir avec mes petits accueillis ... maintenant il voit que çà m'énerve (ou pas) je ne lui donne rien je l'ignore et si il me demande qqle chose pareil si je tiens je ne lâche pas !!! il saura à qui il a affaire c'est pas un gamin qui va me faire tourner en bourrique j'ai passé l'âge et même qd j'était plus jeune !!! et je m'en fiche si çà fait partie de vos trucs à la mode qu'ils ne faut pas forcer un enfant ! c'est LA POLITESSE c'est tout !!!


----------



## ElisabethSom (9 Décembre 2022)

Ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que ce n'est pas mon enfant,  mais qd je dis bonjour, j'aime bien qu'on me réponde, c'est une question de respect et d'éducation tout simplement.
Qu'un enfant refuse tout cela et se comporte ensuite chez moi comme s'il était chez lui, à un âge où il comprend, et ne dis pas non plus bonjour à mon mari qui lui le salue,  oui ça m'énerve 😁
Après je peux pas le forcer, mais punaise, parfois, je regrette certains modes d'éducation rigide d'autres temps 😁 ( ne me huez pas, j'ai juste bcp de mal avec cette génération enfant "roi", à qui on pardonne tout...  )


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

OK, mettons que la politesse serait l'inteligence des rois et donc que c'est essentiel dès le plus jeune âge.
Concretement tu fais comment pour obliger un enfant à dire bonjour?
J'veux dire sans le jeter au cachot bien sur...


----------



## violetta (9 Décembre 2022)

Et franchement, apprenez a hiérarchiser vos priorités sinon vous n'allez pas tenir, ce boulot devenant de plus en plus difficile.
Depuis que j'ai compris ça je me prends beaucoup moins la tête .
Complètement d'accord avec kikine .


----------



## ElisabethSom (9 Décembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Il est evident que cet enfant a trouvé un jeu super amusant et qui lui permet en prime d'affirmer qu'il est une personne à part entière qui décide s'il ouvre la bouche ou pas. Tu l'as compris, plus tu montreras que ça t'enerve et plus ça renforcera son envie d'être taiseux.
> 
> Tu as 2 solutions:
> 
> ...


Tu es la sagesse même 
Il m'est par contre viscéralement impossible de lui dire que lui a le droit de ne pas me dire bonjour 😁


----------



## ElisabethSom (9 Décembre 2022)

Je ne peux le forcer, certes, je voulais juste avoir vos avis à la base et pas de conseils car je sais pertinemment que c'est à moi de ... céder  j'emploie ce mot sciemment. 
Mais je n'en pense pas moi et je fais partie d'une autre génération...


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

alors là non Angèle, je suis désolée mais la politesse tout comme l'éducation c'est aux parents de la faire et non à moi ass mat, ni aux instituteurs d'ailleurs.. 
moi mon rôle c'est de montrer la voie (du respect, de la politesse, la bienséance..) en cela je montre l'exemple après je ne force personne a suivre mon chemin, car encore une fois ce n'est pas MON problème (sauf mes filles car là c'est mon rôle d'éducatrice en tant que parent  ) je ne prends pas ça comme un échec puisque ce n'est pas mon rôle, et encore moins me mettre la rate au court bouillon comme on dit.. j'ai bien assez de soucis comme ça pour pas me prendre la tête et me rajouter des problèmes qui ne sont pas les miens


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Et bien Kikine on ne voit pas le métier de la même façon c'est tout !!! oui je montre la voie mais qd çà ne suit pas je regrette l'enfant en question ne me fera pas tourner en bourrique et NON Elisabeth vous n'avez rien à céder à un enfant ce serait le monde à l'envers ... maintenant avec le recul et l'entrée à l'école arrivant et donc surement la fin de ce contrat ne vous mettez pas la rate au court-bouillon et surtout ne pas se dire que c'est un échec car vous faites avec lui ce que vous avez toujours fait avec les nôtres ce petit veut faire le fanfaron tant pis car oui il comprend très bien de toute façon ! Kikine ce que les PE font avec leurs mômes ne nous regardent pas et à l'école les instits ne sont parfois pas plus polis ... alors on reste toutes et tous sur nos positions qui a raison qui a tord ??? 😅


----------



## patchoune (9 Décembre 2022)

mais qd je dis bonjour, j'aime bien qu'on me réponde,
Sauf que là on parle d'un enfant de deux ans et demi qui arrive de bonne heure le matin et qu'on a surement réveillé à qui on force à dire des trucs qu'il n'a pas envie. il faudrait apprendre à lacher du lest, c'est ce qu'on nous a appris en formation sur les émotions. ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il va être mal poli toute sa vie. beaucoup n'ont pas envie de dire bonjour, ça ne les empêche pas de dire merci et s'il vous plait....


----------



## zelande (9 Décembre 2022)

Perso, je ne me prends plus la tête
Effectivement, ce n'est pas mon enfant
Je continue à dire bonjour en le regardant, et s'il ne répond pas, je lance un " eh bien, tu n'es pas poli, tant pis  et je passe à autre chose
Par contre, en tant que maman, si mon assmat disait bonjour à mes enfants et que ceux ci ne répondaient pas, ce serait une autre chanson.
Réflexion de ma 2ème, 4 ans, qui avait un peu de mal avec le bonjour / aurevoir
On entre dans une boulangerie, elle lance clair et haut "Bonjour"          Pas de réponse
Elle se tourne vers moi et dit, à voix bien haute également ( la discrétion n'était pas son fort),  Maman, pourquoi tu m'embètes avec les bonjours, t'as vu, y répondent pas, y sont pas polis eux et tu leur dis rien !!
Il y a eu des gloussements, et tout le monde , sauf un vieux grincheux, à pris soin de s'excuser et de lui dire bonjour et au revoir. Je crois que cela a été la meilleure leçon de sa vie sur le sujet.


----------



## violetta (9 Décembre 2022)

Elisabeth, contrairement à vous,  je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de génération.
J'ai bientôt 59 ans et j'ai reçu une éducation assez stricte. 
Je l'ai été également avec mes enfants.
Mais, en choisissant un métier ds la petite enfance, j'ai découvert de nouvelles méthodes,  je m'y suis intéressée,  je me suis remise en question et je ne me suis pas enfermée ds mes certitudes.
Moi, je dirais qu'il y a les assmats  qui acceptent de se remettrent en question et qui se forment et les autres qui restent enfermées dans leur certitude.
Ce sont les parents qui confondent bienveillance et laxisme.
Nous, professionnelles de la petite enfance, nous ne confondons pas, nos petits savent très bien à qui ils ont affaire.


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

tu dis que tu pense devoir "ceder", vois les choses autrement: ce n'est pas ceder, c'est faire un constat pragmatique que dire qu'il peut ne pas répondre car c'est la strict verité sans juger de si c'est bien ou pas.

Enfant j'étais mutique (si si!) et un jour on m'enguirlandais car je ne comprenais pas pourquoi il était obligatoire de dire merci à ma grand-mère qui venait de me faire mon nœuds à ma robe dans le dos puisque, de mon point de vue de petite fille, je ne pouvais pas le faire moi même il était donc necessaire que ma grand mère le fasse, bref.... Ma mère y allait fort dans la remontrance (qui bien sur ne me faisait pas plaisir sans doute et je que je pouvais même trouver injuste de mon point de vue de petite fille) alors je savais qu'il n'étais pas question de répondre (c'eut été outrancié!), je la fixais donc puisqu'on m’apprenais aussi que je devais regarder l'adulte qui me parle. Ma mère, agacée de mon attitude fini par me dire "Griselda, baisse les yeux, je vois ce que tu penses!" (tiens donc voilà qu'à présent je dois baisser les yeux???) et elle m'a alors entendue lui répondre de ma toute petite voix, accrochez vous à vos chignons: "Tu peux m’empêcher de parler mais tu ne peux pas m’empêcher de penser..." Bouche bée, elle m'a envoyé dans ma chambre pour mon insubordination. Plus tard en me le racontant j'ai bien sentie une pointe de fierté de découvrir que sa fille mutique, quand elle ouvrait la bouche avait quelques préceptes intéressants à dire, dérangeants mais sacrément à propos!... 

Voilà, je pense que même l'enfant le plus docile (que j'étais), raisonnable (que j'étais) aura bien du mal à appliquer une règle s'il n'en comprends pas l'interêt, l'importance...


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Et bien je suis trop vieille et j'en ai bientôt fini avec ce métier mais je regrette formations de ci de çà ... je m'en moque royalement il y a du bon j'en suis sûre mais comme tout il faut en prendre et en laisser ... j'ai fait mon métier avec mes méthodes sans doute ANCESTRALES mais qui ont toujours portées leurs fruits ... alors faites bien comme vous le voulez ... j'ai changé parfois ma façon de penser ... la motricité je l'ai pratiqué avec mes petits parfois aussi avant que ce mot devienne à la mode car ici le parc a aussi sa place ... bref je suis contente de finir car je vois qu'il ne faut plus rien dire aux enfants ne pas les empêcher de faire comme ils le veulent etc ... mon métier est d'accompagner un enfant de 3 mois à ses 3 ans voir plus et la politesse reste d'une grande importance !!! je rencontre beaucoup d'enfants qui me regardent sans un "bonjour" et bien je trouve cela très déplaisant mon mari pareillement ... alors voilà !!!


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Voilà, je pense que même l'enfant le plus docile (que j'étais), raisonnable (que j'étais) aura bien du mal à appliquer une règle s'il n'en comprends pas l'interêt, l'importance...


AMEN
je pense qu'on a du avoir la même mère... 🤣  🤣


----------



## Nougat (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, perso le principal c est que les enfants l entendent de ma part. 
Bonjour, aurvoir.
S il te plaît, tu peux ramasser le jouet. Merci
Et à force l enfant répétera.


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi ce n'est pas absolument pas grave qu'un enfant de 2 ans ne dise pas les mots magiques, beaucoup n'en comprennent pas le sens et le répètent bêtement car on les a forcé à ça. 

A partir du moment où moi je dis les mots magiques et je suis respectueuse envers l'enfant (et les parents idem), et bien ils finissent par nous imiter naturellement. Le petit d'homme apprend par imitation et par jeu avant tout, c'est un processus naturel. On est ok pour dire que pas besoin d'intervenir pour la marche, la continence, etc. mais la politesse on est obligé d'intervenir... et bien non, le petit a envie naturellement de s'intégrer à la société qui l'entoure, et tout naturellement il ira vers les codes de cette société également. 

Les mots magiques viennent plus tard car ils sont liés à la maturité du cerveau, la compréhension que sont des notions telles que la gratitude, le respect, etc. et donc à 2 ans le cerveau n'est pas encore assez mature pour de telles notions.


----------



## violetta (10 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Alors moi, Angèle , je serais vraiment curieuse de savoir  comment vous réagissiez lorsqu'un enfant ne vous disait pas merci, spontanément et  après après avoir insisté,  alors que vous lui tendiez ce qu'il désire. 
Je suppose que durant votre longue carrière,  vous avez du avoir des refus car, même si ds l'ensemble, nos petits sont polis car nous savons donner l'exemple, il arrive que pour certains, cela ne vient pas aussi facilement.
Concrètement,  que faisiez-vous?
Pour ma part, cela m'est arrivée 2 fois en 10 ans , c'est déconcertant surtout que moi aussi je suis très à cheval sur la politesse mais bon, quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas, j'ai autre chose de plus passionnant à faire avec les petits que de me prendre la tête avec ça. 
Alors, votre technique?


----------



## zelande (10 Décembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas Angèle, mais moi, dans un cas comme Violetta le décrit, ma réaction est différente selon l'enfant
Un enfant extrèmement timide, ou arrivé depuis peu. Je lui donne l'objet en lui rappelant qu'il faut dire s'il vous plait et merci.
Un enfant qui ne veut pas le dire, par provocation, parce qu'il est particulièrement têtu et avec qui je rencontre d'autres difficultés, c'est simple, je ne donne pas l'objet de convoitise.
Je ne crie pas, je n'insiste pas 1000 ans et si le petit se met à piquer une crise, je l'envoie crier loin de mes oreilles et de celles des copains.
J'ai souvent remarquer que quand il n'y a pas de réaction, pas de spectateurs, il n'y a en général pas de spectacle


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Décembre 2022)

Et bien l'enfant n'avait tout simplement pas l'objet ou autre chose si le mot avait déjà été employé par lui mais à 18 mois je répétais répétais tout comme vous je l'ai déjà dit ! et Meli Melo tout se fait avant 3 ans donc à 2 ans 1/2 je regrette il comprend très bien et de plus il parle très bien aussi (je parle du petit du post) ... c'est grave c'est de la maltraitance ???


----------



## violetta (10 Décembre 2022)

Angèle, je reprends juste vos mots " ne cédez rien ", un petit qui ne dit pas stp, vous l'ignorez"...
Alors un petit qui réclame son dessert (situation bien connue, vécue quotidiennement ), mais qui ne dit pas les mots magiques, vous l'ignorez?
Naturellement je parle d'un enfant de 2 ans et +


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Décembre 2022)

Bien sûr que non, tout ne se fait pas avant 3 ans... On ne peut pas demander à un enfant de 3 ans d'être comme un petit adulte, je pense notamment à la gestion des émotions... Je connais de nombreux enfants qui ont appris la politesse juste en imitant, sans que ce soit imposé ni de punition pour cet apprentissage... Même la lecture se fait naturellement...pourtant la plupart pense cela impossible... mais on est dans une société où l'adulte tout puissant s'est senti le devoir de tout apprendre à ses idiots d'enfants.... je caricature bien sûr.


----------



## Aurore50 (10 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi, la technique du : tu auras l'objet si tu dis bonjour, merci, s'il te plaît...., c'est du dressage et pas de l'éducation.

On apprend à l'enfant à se comporter en fonction d'une condition.

Et à 2 ans et demi, il n'est pas mûr pour comprendre.

Du coup, il va se développer en croyant que la condition est nécessaire dans la vie : si tu travailles bien, tu seras récompensé, etc....

Ce n'est pas sain comme méthode, d'ailleurs c'est la méthode qu'utilisent les pervers narcissiques

A méditer


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Décembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas pour rien que le chantage affectif est considéré comme une VEO... et là on va me bondir dessus car j'ai remarqué dans ce forum que dès que l'on aborde les VEO on se fait lyncher, ce qui est d’ailleurs très paradoxal en soi


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Décembre 2022)

Meli Melo et bien voilà le VEO sur le tapis pauvres de nous ... et Aurore50 le retour retour ... Violetta je ne peux pas résumer tout en quelques mots pour la nourriture les enfants avaient leur repas en entier car les PE me payaient donc jamais privés de quoi que ce soit je pense que vous me prenez toutes pour ce que je ne suis pas mais je m'en moque ! tiens comme exemple et çà m'amuse car çà va en faire bondir plus d'une les enfants ne sortaient pas de table avant de m'avoir demandé "tata je peux sortir de table ?" (je signale que j'ai fait les périscolaires je ne parle pas d'enfant de 2 ans qui sont encore dans la chaise haute !) alors de la VEO ou de la politesse ??? j'en perd mon latin allez bon samedi mesdames on ne vit pas sur la même planète !!!


----------



## Aurore50 (10 Décembre 2022)

Angèle on ne dit pas qu'il ne faut pas apprendre la politesse aux enfants.

Il faut juste adopter une méthode qui corresponde à leurs besoins d'enfa,ns et à leur capacité de compréhension et d'assimilation.

Eduquer un enfant comme un petit chien en le dressant , pour moi ce n'est pas acceptable.

Il y a d'autres moyens pour apprendre la politesse et surtout cette acquisition doit se faire au rythme de l'enfant.


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Décembre 2022)

Idem, pour moi ce n'est pas l'apprentissage de la politesse qui me questionne, c'est l'apprentissage de la politesse sous chantage affectif. Je ne trouve pas cela très sain non plus.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Décembre 2022)

Toutes les personnes que je côtoie jeunes ou moins jeunes sont d'accord pour dire que tout se joue avant 3 ans pour un enfant ! après c'est plus compliqué si il n'a pas eu les bases ... pour la politesse j'ai dit et redit que dès qu'un enfant parle c'est que le vocabulaire est acquis ici une petite parlait presque comme une grande personne alors à ce moment-là oui ils peuvent tout à fait dire les mots magiques et si ils ne les disent pas tant pis moi j'aurais fait mon boulot !!! avec certains je laissais couler mais ne cédez pas non plus "chantage affectif ???" je ne vois pas le rapport mais bref !!! allez à vos formations qui portent bien leurs noms car certaines ici sont bien "formatées" VEO et compagnie ... j'en ai fait quelques unes qui ne m'ont pas convaincues alors il faut en prendre et en laisser il y a du bon mais aussi du mauvais ... la politesse doit se faire au rythme de l'enfant on dit pareil en fait ... j'en ai vu défiler des enfants ... c'est comme le sommeil c'est moi qui donne le rythme aux enfants et je ne parle pas de tout-bébés je ne suis pas un monstre ... et çà c'est toujours fait sans soucis surtout qd on a des périscolaires et donc une organisation à tenir ... sinon c'est l'anarchie ... bref !


----------



## ElisabethSom (10 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982 , je suis en total accord avec vous.
En aujourd'hui tous s'accordent à dire que les enfants sont super intelligents et éveillés,  mais curieusement ils ne comprendraient pas qu'il faut dire bonjour ou merci...
Depuis plus de 30 ans, on a mis l'enfant en avant , c'est très bien, on les laisse s'exprimer à tout va, on les encourage à être autonomes,  très bien, mais en parallèle,  il y a un énorme laxisme car voilà,  il ne faut pas contrarier nos petites têtes blondes. ..et je constate de plus en plus de l'arrogance notamment pour les péri scolaires...
Résultat : on en revient à un autre sujet avec des parents qui ne supportent plus leur gamin et le dépose,  pour ne pas dire s'en débarrassent dès qu'ils peuvent chez nounou ou à qui voudra bien s'y coller.
Donc oui, je regrette une certaine époque où la politesse était la priorité : et ce manque se ressent désormais dans la société d'une manière générale.


----------



## violetta (10 Décembre 2022)

De quelle formation parlez-vous angèle ?
En fait, vous mélangez tout. 
C'est comme sur une intervention, vous faites le lien entre motricité libre et le parc....je ne vois pas le rapport.
Transat, parc peuvent être utilisés ou si vous avez lu l'inverse c'est encore quelqu'un qui en fait sa propre interprétation et qui refuse de se former, c'est tellement plus facile.
Vous êtes toujours dans l'excès.
Heu et moi aussi je pourrais demander a un enfant de ne pas se lever de table, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de maltraitant là-dedans, voyez là encore, vous êtes ds l'excès.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait Violetta je suis dans l'excès mais ce n'est pas grave je me comprends et c'est bien le principal !!!


----------



## Nounic (11 Décembre 2022)

Je pense effectivement que la politesse doit être de base employée par les parents et  je m'évertue avec eux à l'appliquer. Ass Mat de 63 ans, ayant eu 3 enfants et en ayant eu 32 en accueil depuis 2006. 
C'est un bonheur actuellement d'entendre R 14mois dire "messi" spontanément, pour dire bonjour elle saute des bras de sa maman dans les miens et pour dire au revoir elle m'envoie des baisers. Donc même sans la parole ces petits mots de base peuvent être répétés sans contrainte il suffit juste de les utiliser et l'enfant sait y répondre et agir à sa façon...


----------



## Nounou41 (12 Décembre 2022)

Au sujet de la politesse, je vais  vous raconter 2 anecdotes qui m ont bien fait rire après coup :
Le premier il avait dans les 4ans,  refusait toute politesse, il me disait : à boire, C est tout, je disais je ne comprends pas, plusieurs fois de suite bien sûr   il recommançait, le copin , du même âge,  à côté lui soufflait : tu n as pas dit s il te plait,  cela a duré très longtemps,  pas de bonjour, pas au revoir,  C est la maman qui un jour nous dit : je vais dire au revoir pour lui.......
Et une autre je lui disais je ne comprends pas 2 ou 3 fois de suite, elle me répond : tu ne comprends jamais rien toi, du coup j ai rectifié  et j expliquais , mais on a bien rigolé


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait Nounic ! 14 mois dire "messi" c'est super ... et je suis bien d'accord avec vous !!!


----------

